

Oracle ejb cloud - omw - setori88
http://www.oracle.com/newsletters/information-indepth/fusion-middleware/nov-09/cloud.html?msgid=8308548&eid=3915289699&lid=2

======
va_coder
Oracle Weblogic Suite 11g, Identity Management 11g, Webcenter Suite 11g,
JDeveloper, Fusion Middleware, Business Intelligence Suite Enterprise Edition
and SOA Cloud

Sucking all the joy out of the cloud experience(TM)

------
jacquesm
What happened to Larry Ellison and his recent cloud related statements ?

If it's the 'cloud' hosted by the competition it's bad but if it is Oracle and
hosted on your own hardware it's good ?

